# Taller plants for shallow.



## Nad3236 (5 mo ago)

Just ordered my new shallow from ND Aquatics. It's 90cm long x 40 cm wide x 22 cm, braceless, opti white glass with clear sealant. It's my first custom built tank and I'm a bit like a kid on Christmas eve. It's going to be a long four weeks wait....
Anyway, I'm not completely sure of the hardscape yet, but I know I'll have either driftwood or some form of stone, breaking the surface in certain places. I'm looking for idea's for large (10 inc plus) emmersed plants that don't necessarily need planting in the substrate. Nothing too demanding. Il have some natural light coming in above the tank, not direct though. I'll have one LED spotlight lighting the tank so, depending on the plants lighting requirements, I can put the spotlight directly over the plants or have it more towards the opposite end of the tank. I won't be using any co2 atm.


----------



## Dartmouthseven (Oct 13, 2021)

Nad3236 said:


> Just ordered my new shallow from ND Aquatics. It's 90cm long x 40 cm wide x 22 cm, braceless, opti white glass with clear sealant. It's my first custom built tank and I'm a bit like a kid on Christmas eve. It's going to be a long four weeks wait....
> Anyway, I'm not completely sure of the hardscape yet, but I know I'll have either driftwood or some form of stone, breaking the surface in certain places. I'm looking for idea's for large (10 inc plus) emmersed plants that don't necessarily need planting in the substrate. Nothing too demanding. Il have some natural light coming in above the tank, not direct though. I'll have one LED spotlight lighting the tank so, depending on the plants lighting requirements, I can put the spotlight directly over the plants or have it more towards the opposite end of the tank. I won't be using any co2 atm.


Congrats on the new tank. A low light option you could consider is some type of _*Vallisneria.* _
🙏


----------



## Nad3236 (5 mo ago)

Yes


----------



## Death_by_Dinosaurs (11 mo ago)

Some types of anubias would work. Perhaps Java as well.


----------



## Elifdenizer (12 mo ago)

congrats buddy put out some pics of that tank



snaptube vidmate​


----------

